# Liga Privada L40 Lancero



## BaconStrips

Ok, This is actually the 4th time i have written this review; 1: my computer crashed 2: Photo upload problems 3: I closed the page yesterday...

So ANYWAY LETS DO THIS!!

I smoked the Liga Privada L40, This is one of the many Unico (Unique) series of the Liga Privada line. This review was done by me and is what i think of the cigar.

Cigar:Liga Privada L40
Size: 7 x 40 Lancero
Wrapper: Connecticut River Valley Stalk Cut & Cured Sun Grown Habano
Cost: $13
Drinking: White coffee (Milk and Sugar)

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)
Rest: 2 months










Appearance:
This cigar has a very dark toothy, veiny wrapper. the wrapper also has shades of dark reddish brown spots, almost like rusty metal. Its also a bit rough to the touch, has a good firm pack as well.

Pre-Light Draw:
Light woodsy and sweet draw, rather tight but doesn't seem restrictive.

First Light:
I am created with a nice light spice and paper accompanied by a light leather










First 1/3: 
Shortly after the initial flavors this cigar begins to take on a sweeter less peppery profile. Smoke is plentiful and the draw is still a little tight but not effecting how it smokes nor am i struggling to get a good draw. Earthy smoke with notes of chocolate, coffee and a light spice on the finish. This rich sweet smoke stays very consistent throughout the first 1/3rd, nothing has changed since the first light, very delicious cigar so far. Full-Body










Second 1/3:
More of the same profiles continue into the 2/3rd, i begin to get a mixture of flavors, a lingering leather accompanies the earthy core. The spice finish has turned more towards a heat, i get a tingle throughout my nose after the retrohale. Smoke is becoming creamier with each draw and has loosened up a bit as well, the draw is near perfect now. Towards the end of this third, i noticed a slight shift, the spice has dropped off and the smoke has become a nice creamy chocolate, the smoke output is getting thicker as i smoke. Still a very good cigar, Med-Full Body










Final 1/3:
This is a great cigar! Earthy core with a sweet chocolate front, the finish changes as well, from spice to woodsy deep oak finish. Suddenly....the cigar went out?! WTF?! I sat it down for no more than 2 min while i wrote notes...uggghhh relighting a cigar this far into it can change the profile. Sure enough, The heat and spice returns and the smoke takes on a bit of grittiness, it doesn't last long but for a few draws you can taste it. As i cross the band point the sweetness fades away and taking the front is that deep woodsy oak that started coming into the picture earlier. I nubbed this cigar down to my finger tips, it was a great cigar. Full in body










Burn and Ash:
The burn was great aside from the time it put itself out. No funny burning or running. The ash was pretty solid too, held together for about 2" at each time if i didn't knock it off by accident.

Smoke time:
1 hour 20 minutes

Final Thoughts:
A very good cigar, rich full bodied most of the time, nice creamy smoke without much strength. The cigar never left me bored and the chocolatey profile was very nice. I would recommend this cigar everyone and its worthy of the $13 price tag.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice review thanks!


----------



## Cypress

Great review.


----------



## Livin' Legend

Nice review, and that's a gorgeous cigar. I don't often smoke that type (no particular reason for that), but I love the look of them, and I'll have to get ahold of these bad boys.


----------



## VAcigars

Nice review, can't wait till I am able to get my hands on one to try


----------



## Pasty

Nicely done, thanks for sharing!

If only they were easier to find out:


----------



## dscl

I need to verify this review - someone find me one


----------



## Blueracer

Very Nice Review! Great stick! Like to throw some FFPs out for some more L40s!


----------



## Gordo1473

I just found one of these at my local b&m. I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## Themadlbb

Wow...I need to find one of these STAT.


----------



## smithjason

Where are those cigars are from???


----------



## Backburner6789

I love this cigar. The draw was perfect but was a little under filled. Still a good stick though.


----------



## ACasazza

smithjason said:


> Where are those cigars are from???


They are a Drew Estate production.


----------



## ejewell

smithjason said:


> Where are those cigars are from???





ACasazza said:


> They are a Drew Estate production.


From Nicaragua. :smoke: Estelli, specifically.


----------



## Scott W.

I smoked one about two weeks ago and it was a verrrrrrrry good smoke


----------



## chestrockwell80

Thanks for the great review


----------



## RayJax

Awesome review! Thanks for posting it up even if it is for the fourth time!


----------



## cmitch

I had one of these about a month ago. Retail $15. I was not impressed with the L40 nor the Dirty Rat. I'll stick with the #9 's and T52's along with the FFP's, which is the best LP made, IMHO.


----------



## waltah

Sounds like it's right up my alley. I'll be sure to give one a try (if I can find em). Nice review and great pics!


----------



## s55amgxxx

great review gotta try one of these


----------



## USHOG

Great review The L40 is a very good smoke I agree 100%


----------



## chRONIC

Got one in a trade from @USHOG. Can't wait to try it now! Thanks brother!!!


----------



## penna stogey

Awesome review, well done sir. Coming soon. P-S


----------



## brownpeter335

It's a great cigar with Cured Habano covering, Brazilian Mata Fina ring binder and Honduran and Nicaraguan fillers. I want to smoke it again and again.


----------

